

IOS development tips - jamesladd
http://jamesladdcode.com/2011/10/14/playup-tips-for-ios-development?page=1

======
adaml_623
5 valid points and all applicable to Android development as well.

------
jamesladd
glad these are helping people.

------
epenn
These are all valid points, but they are widely applicable to many types of
development, not just iOS. Even on much larger projects where various features
can be considered projects in and of themselves (for ex,
$interdepartmental_project at $large_corporation). This advice can apply to
both ends of the spectrum and anywhere in between.

------
jamesladd
Did you also check out the app, pretty proud of it.

~~~
marketer
How is it better than espn.com?

